#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές/Φορολογικά >  > > >  >  >  Πόλη - Civiltech

## ginom

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω εάν έχει κάποιος το Πόλη & μπορεί να με βοηθήσει

Το απέκτησα σχετικά πρόσφατα οπότε δεν έχω καλή γνώση

Θέλω να "πειράξω" την τελική αμοιβή που θα υποβάλω στο ΤΕΕ αλλά δεν ξέρω πως να παρέμβω στο πρόγραμμα

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## v.antonakis

Τι εννοείς να πειράξεις την τελική αμοιβή που θα υποβάλλεις στο ΤΕΕ.

Προς τα πάνω ή προς τα κάτω?

Για να μπορέσω να σε βοηθήσω θέλω περισσότερα στοιχεία ή ακόμα καλύτερα να μου στείλεις το αρχείο (βγάζοντας κάποια στοιχεία πχ ιδιοκτήτη μηχανικού για μεγαλύτερη ασφάλεια)

Δεν είμαι και ειδικός στα "πειράγματα" αλλά το δουλεύω αρκετό καιρό και ίσως να μπορέσω να σε βοηθήσω.

----------


## Xάρης

Η εταιρία δεν παρέχει υποστήριξη;
Αφού το αγόρασες πρόσφατα θα πρέπει να έχεις και τηλεφωνική υποστήριξη.
Άλλωστε, μην ξεχνιόμαστε, η Civiltech είναι μια εταιρία που χρεώνει μετά τον 1ο χρόνο από την αγορά ενός λογισμικού για την υποστήριξη, συνεπώς θα πρέπει οι πελάτες της να έχουν εξαιρετικά υψηλές απαιτήσεις από την υποστήριξη.

----------


## ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ

Καλησπέρα συναδελφοι,
 Δυστυχώς συνάδελφοι η συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία (Civiltech) χρεώνει και πάρα πολύ μάλιστα,
  Και συγκεκριμένα χρεώνει ανά ημερολογιακό έτος, εμένα μου ζήτησαν να πληρώσω 350,00¤ περίπου συμπεριλαμβανομένου του Φ.Π.Α για συμβόλαιο συντήρησης ενός προγράμματος (Εenergy building) το οποίο το έχει σε προσφορά 850,00¤ δηλαδή κάθε δύο χρόνια αγοράζεις και ένα καινούριο πρόγραμμα.
  Για αυτό το λόγο σταμάτησα την συνεργασία και εάν χρειαστεί να κάνω καμιά ενεργειακή μελέτη θα αγοράσω άλλο πρόγραμμα μιας άλλης εταιρείας που τουλάχιστον ζητάει για συμβόλαιο συντήρησης 209,00¤  (170,00¤ + Φ.Π.Α )

----------


## Xάρης

Προς άρση τυχόν παρεξηγήσεων, να σημειώσουμε ότι η πληρωμή της ετήσιας συνδρομής (συμβόλαιο συντήρησης), δεν είναι υποχρεωτική.
Σου παρέχει όμως α) υποστήριξη, β) πρόσβαση σε ελάσσονες αναβαθμίσεις και γ) μειωμένες τιμές σε μείζονες αναβαθμίσεις.
Υπάρχουν και εταιρίες που δεν χρεώνουν τίποτα για αυτό που ονομάζεται "συμβόλαιο συντήρησης".
Διαβάστε περισσότερα τα σχετικά θέματα στο φόρουμ.

----------

